# 2wd VS 4wd backhoe



## NHresident (Jun 13, 2008)

hi all I'm looking to buy a backhoe sometime I'm looking for opinions on 2 wd units compared to 4 wd drive I plan to do snow removal and whats needed around my farm where it some times gets muddy in the fields I don't want to purchase a 2 wd unit then realize i shoulda spent the 3-6k more for a 4wd unit SO will a 2wd get it done or no comparison thanks


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I personally wouldn't consider 2 wheel drive. You may be able to get by with it, but why take the chance? I don't know tractors very well, do the two wheel drive models at least have a differential lock?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Harleyjeff;2145079 said:


> I personally wouldn't consider 2 wheel drive. You may be able to get by with it, but why take the chance? I don't know tractors very well, do the two wheel drive models at least have a differential lock?


As far as lock, yes they do. The also have independent brakes for left and right rear brake.

I would vote 4 wheel drive, better to have then not.

Now this thread will turn into a two vs four wheel and how two wheel drive salt trucks are better for plowing....lol


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

1olddogtwo;2145082 said:


> As far as lock, yes they do. The also have independent brakes for left and right rear brake.
> 
> I would vote 4 wheel drive, better to have then not.
> 
> Now this thread will turn into a two vs four wheel and how two wheel drive salt trucks are better for plowing....lol


Yup, sure will. It's summer, what else we got to do? What size backhoe? A 4x4 will drive into the piles better.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

It's kinda the same difference between using an axe and a chainsaw. Get the 4wd.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't waste your money on a 2wd backhoe


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

1olddogtwo;2145082 said:


> As far as lock, yes they do. The also have independent brakes for left and right rear brake.
> 
> I would vote 4 wheel drive, better to have then not.
> 
> Now this thread will turn into a two vs four wheel and how two wheel drive salt trucks are better for plowing....lol


A 4wd backhoe has the left and right brake too.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BossPlow2010;2145100 said:


> A 4wd backhoe has the left and right brake too.


Wasn't trying to say otherwise, actually I've never care to plow with one. Something about the hoe being attracted to those little entrance and exit signs that turns me off to using them.


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Most times we push in 2wd, it is nice to have 4wd when theres a slick glaze underneath


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

When I first started I drove a 2wd 580k. Used mostly for pushing back piles, you would think the weight would help with traction but those big tires disperse it pretty good and spin quite a bit. When we got a 4wd it was night and day and the back tires didn't wear as fast. It was nice not to have to hoe yourself out of the pile as well...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;2145088 said:


> It's kinda the same difference between using an axe and a chainsaw. Get the 4wd.


I don't understand............


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2145135 said:


> I don't understand............


I wasn't talking to you ........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;2145205 said:


> I wasn't talking to you ........


No need to be bitter just because I have more hair.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i have a '91 care 680, it is 2 wheel drive and cant move on level ground. stay away.

that being said the thing starts rite up when its 0 degrees out in February even if i hadn't started it in months.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I have had both a 2wd and 4wd . I have had no problems but when it came to mud on the 2wd . I would go with the 4wd.


----------



## NHresident (Jun 13, 2008)

OK thanks to every one for all the input


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

2wd hoes suck,even in dry conditions. Just trying to get a full bucket of dirt for back fill can be frustrating at times in 2wd.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

There are to many reasons to list why you do not want the 2 wheel. I will say this, You will have a hard time selling it. These are not desirable to contractors anymore.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

We run a 2wd jcb and it pushes a 10 ft box with no problem . Wet or dry snow it doesn't have any issues with it. A 4wd is better but a 2wd machine can do the job also


----------

